# Grand Ages Rom (brauche hilfestellung) *Güter*



## Soultrasher (4. März 2009)

*Grand Ages Rom (brauche hilfestellung) *Güter**

Hi Leute!

Hab mir heute Grad ages rom gekauft. Wie ich gemerkt habe ein sehr schwieriges Spiel.
Ich habe nun die erste Mission erfolgreich erledigt. Bei der 2ten muss ich aber mehrere einheiten bauen und darin liegt mein Problem. Bei meinem Hauptgebäude kann ich nur eine einheit ausbilden. Ich habe mich informiert darüber wie ich mehr einheiten Produzieren kann. Ich benötige dazu ein Equitehaus. Das Problem ist nur das ich für den Bau dieses Equitehauses 2 "GÜTER" benötige. Ich habe nun die ganze anleitung durchgelesen und habe mich sehr lange im internet erkundigt aber ich finde nirgens ein gebäude oder eine Information wie ich an diese Güter komme.
Ich währe euch sehr dankbar wen mir jemand nen Tipp geben kann wie ich herauskriege wie ich an diese Güter komme. Besten dank euer Soultrasher


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2009)

*AW: Grand Ages Rom (brauche hilfestellung) *Güter**



			
				Soultrasher am 04.03.2009 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> 
> Hab mir heute Grad ages rom gekauft. Wie ich gemerkt habe ein sehr schwieriges Spiel.
> Ich habe nun die erste Mission erfolgreich erledigt. Bei der 2ten muss ich aber mehrere einheiten bauen und darin liegt mein Problem. Bei meinem Hauptgebäude kann ich nur eine einheit ausbilden. Ich habe mich informiert darüber wie ich mehr einheiten Produzieren kann. Ich benötige dazu ein Equitehaus. Das Problem ist nur das ich für den Bau dieses Equitehauses 2 "GÜTER" benötige. Ich habe nun die ganze anleitung durchgelesen und habe mich sehr lange im internet erkundigt aber ich finde nirgens ein gebäude oder eine Information wie ich an diese Güter komme.
> Ich währe euch sehr dankbar wen mir jemand nen Tipp geben kann wie ich herauskriege wie ich an diese Güter komme. Besten dank euer Soultrasher



ich hab nur die demo angespielt, aber kann es sein, dass damit folgendes gemeint ist: in den häusern, wenn du draufklickst, sind ja glaub ich so 3 "fächer" mit dingen, die für die zufriedenheit der bewohner stehen. evtl. müssen mind. 2 davon erfüllt werden, eben mit besitmmten gütern, zB luxuswaren, nahrung oder so was (weiß jetzt nicht, welche güter es da so gibt)


----------



## Soultrasher (4. März 2009)

*AW: Grand Ages Rom (brauche hilfestellung) *Güter**

hmm.. das klingt schon sehr gut die antwort. wen ich das nun aber überdenke stelle ich eins fest:
im Handbuch habe ich 3 verschiedene Rohstoffklassen gesehen, es gibt Materialien, Nahrung und andere.

Bei Materialien gibt es Holz,Stein,ZiegelMarmor und eisen

Bei Nahrung Fleisch,Würste Weizen, Mehl, Brot und wein

und bei Andere gibt es Olivenöl, Leinen, Stoffe, GÜTER und Sklaven

dan sollten die güter ja eigentlich etwas sein das man farmen kann? 

Ich werde aber deinen Lösungsratschlag testen und danke dir vielmals für die hilfe.


----------



## Soultrasher (4. März 2009)

*AW: Grand Ages Rom (brauche hilfestellung) *Güter**

Ich habe deinen Ratschlag nun befolgt und ihn getestet. Es war wirklich das Problem das man Nahrung und Religion oder Unterhaltung in der Nähe dieser Gebäude braucht.
Ich finde aber das dies sehr schlecht bis garnicht erklärt wird in der Spielanleitung. Und im Internet ist auch keine information darüber zu finden. Naja hoffentlich hilft dieser Forumsbeitrag auch noch anderen Spieler die an Grand ages Rom Verzweifeln 

Danke dir für die hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2009)

*AW: Grand Ages Rom (brauche hilfestellung) *Güter**



			
				Soultrasher am 04.03.2009 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe deinen Ratschlag nun befolgt und ihn getestet. Es war wirklich das Problem das man Nahrung und Religion oder Unterhaltung in der Nähe dieser Gebäude braucht.
> Ich finde aber das dies sehr schlecht bis garnicht erklärt wird in der Spielanleitung. Und im Internet ist auch keine information darüber zu finden. Naja hoffentlich hilft dieser Forumsbeitrag auch noch anderen Spieler die an Grand ages Rom Verzweifeln
> 
> Danke dir für die hilfe!




hast du denn das tutorial gespielt? da wurde einiges erklärt. vlt. versteckt sich auch vieles im spiel selbst, denn viele spiele haben oft die ganzen details in untermenüs versteckt, oder bei klick auf zB das haus und dort dann auf ein fragezeichen oder so.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. März 2009)

*AW: Grand Ages Rom (brauche hilfestellung) *Güter**

Equites benötigen "Güter", welche von den Plebejern/ den Insulae erzeugt werden - aber nur, wenn bei diesen die Nahrungsversorgung mindestens 50% beträgt. 

Ganz wichtig ist aber, dass die domus der Equites in Einzugsbereich einer Unterhaltung erzeugenden Einrichtung liegen - für den Anfang bietet sich da immer die Arena an - ansonsten werden die Bewohner sehr schnell kriminell und zündeln in der Stadt.

Patriziervillen brauchen übrigens zusätzlich Olivenöl und Kleidung.


----------

